# Vortex Optics Binocular Drawing - Thanks Archery Talk!!!



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

*give away*

Vortex optics are definatly some of the best out there.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

AWESOME! but this time pick me ok.


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks alot sounds great.Count me in


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

Good Luck to ME!


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have heard lots of good reports about Vortex.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Looking forward to getting my new Vortex bino's:wink: Thanks Vortex!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm in!!!


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Good luck to everyone Vortex Optics is The finest there is and a # 1 Choice for me


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Go for it guys*

Vortex products are excellant products.:tongue: :wink: 

Anyone in Hattiesburg this weekend. Ask to see mine and how clear they are.
DB


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

Me to


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like a great product :darkbeer:


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Count me in as well . I have a pair on the way right now but the wife could sure use them..


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

Im in, Vortex has Quality products at great prices!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*My drawing*

Send em to me.

Keith


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Vortex, what a nice package for some lucker AT'er...

thenson


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Count me in! Thanks Vortex!


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Vortex Binos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

PICK ME!!!!! PICK ME !!!! PICK ME !!!!


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

I have seen the Vortex spotting scope, great products,
so I´m in

//Jari


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

*Go ahead and add my name to the list please 
If I should win, I will donate the package to Jerrys Indoor Archery in Ocala,FL to raffle off for the family of kids left without parents during the Central FL tornados last month.

Thanks a million Vortex!!!!*


----------



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks, what a great thing to do. Count me in. Fasst has a great idea. If I win, I'll donate a bow to a needy youngster.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh, and if you somehow miss Daniel Boone in Hattiesburg  Feel free to ask to look through my Vortex binos, no one has been disappointed with them yet


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Don't see many other optic companies doing these promos....

WAY TO GO VORTEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

I can always use another set of binos.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Can I have a lucky number for a great pair of binocs?


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

PICK ME, pick me, pick me.

I have had the chance to look through some Vortex Binos and have to say they are very nice indeed.

Arrow


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm in.  
Thanks Vortex :wink:


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Pick me!! Pick me!!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

fantastic optics AND a tripod that could jack up a tank! Man this thing is well built!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I've used Vortex and they are awesome, just don't own my own yet. Count me in.

Thanks for the awesome gesture VORTEX and good luck to all!!!!!! I hope that hat is a XXL. :embara:


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Top notch all the way!


----------



## Archeryman (Aug 8, 2003)

Count me in. Checked them out at worlds.


----------



## ohio deer (Sep 27, 2005)

I am in!


----------



## ekd259 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Did someone say Free Binos???*

Sign me up! It would be great to finally own a set of quality optics.

With all the talk the last few days I may have to ante-up for a pair if I don't win.

Thanks Vortex!


----------



## kruzr69 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the chance. I need some new bino's.


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity Vortex! I actually requested a price on the Hurricanes a couple of months ago when the new product came out so it would be great to win these now.


----------



## Pox (Feb 1, 2007)

Vortex


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## voight24 (Mar 20, 2006)

Great optics


----------



## BryanG (Jul 7, 2006)

Hope I win this time!!! :tongue:


----------



## Charkit (Dec 19, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

*Great*

Count me in !!


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

count me in


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Great opportunity :darkbeer:


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

In like Flint!


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

Count me in. Talked to our area rep last night and can't wait to get them in. Get product at a good price.


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hat in ring*

I'm throwing my hat in the ring. Good luck to all.

Josh


----------



## bbuck (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Im in. Thanks Vortex


----------



## ksdeerhunter1 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Count me in too!!!!*

I'm in. Thanks, Chad


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*Entry*

I have been wanting to try these. This would be an excellent way to begin. Thanks to Vortes for the opportunity.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Way to go Vortex!!!!


Glad to see you guys once again stepping up and giving away some great prizes to the loyal AT archers.

Oh yeah you can put me to win as well.:wink: I could always use a second hat and bino strap....Oh and those awesome Binocs as well.:teeth:


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

Count me in!! and draw my name!!


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Good luck to all who enters. The vortex are great glass


----------



## Big Cedar (Mar 13, 2003)

*Vortex*

Best Binos Iv'e ever owned. Very clear and Bright. Count me in.....


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I purchased a pair of Audubon Equinox 8x42 2 years ago and they are by far the best Bino's I have ever owned. At first I thought NO WAY could Vortex be as good then I found out that they MAKE the Audubon. I will be getting more in the future.

Best part is they are made within about 5 miles of my home. Good old Middleton WI.:darkbeer:


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

Submitting my entry.

Thanks!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

love to give the vortex a look see 

reed


----------



## czecheiko (Jan 25, 2004)

*Vortex*

Count me in as well 

These are great optics, at a great price!!!!!!


----------



## harrymattcody (Aug 7, 2006)

*Vortex Binos*

.... I'm in.


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

Cool, Count Me In


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*I'm in for the drawing*

Count me in for the binos! And the rest of the package is awesome too!


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Great product, great warranty, great service.

Can't wait to see the Razors and Vipers I ordered.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm in too, Pick me, Pick me


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Count me in please


----------



## tenshot (Mar 15, 2003)

What an ambassador to the sporting community.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Keep it coming Vortex and count me in for the drawing. Great products and great customer service!! I love my 10x42 Vipers.


----------



## Bunger (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thanks for the opportunity*

Count me in as well. Thanks!


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

After using my brother's..........I'm in!!:tongue:


----------



## Jefro (Feb 17, 2003)

Great looking Bino's.


----------



## Wardogg (Nov 3, 2006)

*Count Me In*

Count me in on the action :darkbeer:


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

vortex rocks :jam:


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Great company doing a great thing!

Mitch


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*I feel like a*

Winner


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Count me in...thanks Vortex...


----------



## trailk11 (Feb 21, 2007)

Pick me please...thanx


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Great gesture!

BTW, I love my sidewinders


----------



## gokartjon (Jul 9, 2006)

*entry*

I'm in.


----------



## EZrider (Dec 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for this opportunity


----------



## mjacobs576jq (Oct 25, 2005)

Count me in, thanks Vortex!


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

I got my razors, do you?


----------



## sn_lhy (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm in for the fun
Sean


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

looking GOOD!


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*In*

Count me in. I need a new pair!


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

Please God. Can I win a least one thing in my life????


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Vortex*

Everybody wants to use mine. Razors are the best.


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

I'm in, thanks for the chance!


----------



## Rasstus (May 13, 2005)

*great Optics*

I would like to win this drawing.


----------



## INHUNTER (Jan 8, 2007)

Count me in - thanks.


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*Vortex*

I'm In!! I really need this stuff!!! Thanks


----------



## buckkd (Mar 21, 2006)

*Please!*

If you see what I'm using now, you'd understand why I need new ones!


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

I would be happy to rep your binocular. JB Hunt


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks Vortex for being a great Archery Coporate Citizen!


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

For all the losers that still want a pair give me a call! 



Just kidding, whoever wins will be one lucky At'er. I better sign up!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

*vortex*

im in, great promotion!


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

round two .


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

vortex-
thanks, count me in


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*Can't miss this!*

Great set up! Count me in!!


----------



## grant815 (Dec 15, 2003)

*giveaway*

Thanks,


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

I really need a pair that does not come from Walmart.

Thanks Vortex for the great offer.


----------



## i_arch_360 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I'm In*

Thanks Vortex!


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

I dig the hat. I'd love some new binocs too.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Wow ..... cool .....*

thanks folks for your generosity :teeth: great optics folks, post up !!!

PintoJK

P.S. this is my official entry


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you for all your support to archery and related outdoor activities. Every little bit helps.

Don


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm In! They look great.:darkbeer:


----------



## bohntrpa (Aug 11, 2005)

Im in! Been looking at them.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Your optics are very well made. I used to work for one of canada's largest hunting retails and am currently trying to convince them to bring in your product.


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Jan 17, 2005)

*vortex*

enter me i have heard great things about them would love to try them 
thanks 
Randy


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

*put me in the mix*

I will never win but put me in the hat so somebody elses name gets pushed to the top:shade:

I hear their some of the best in the biz.......


----------



## PDR (Jan 17, 2007)

I need a pair for my wife..... could hide them for a month and give yhem to her

tired of her yankin me over to look through mine at the 3d shoots


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

My names in the hat.


----------



## phendyr (Sep 14, 2005)

*count me in!*

would be great to be picked!:teeth:


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

Its my turn, great noculars.
Insatiable


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Man, I really need a great set of binoculars like that!:smile:


----------



## evilbee (Jun 28, 2006)

That is awesome. I'm in.


----------



## SPC (May 5, 2003)

*Vortex Bino's Rock*

These are some great bino,s! They have taken everyone by surprise and look to be around for many years to come! Thanks Vortex!!!!!


----------



## slimshooter (Jan 11, 2006)

PICK ME my bushnells suck


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

That is awesome, I'm in. :thumb:


----------



## StevenB-NC (Aug 27, 2006)

*Thanks Vortex!*

By all means, please count me in for the drawing and thanks!


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Good News Vortex. Put Me In.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

I gots to get me some Vortex!!!!


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice, add me to the list.


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

Please add me to the list! Thanks!


----------



## jwellsvt (Dec 14, 2006)

Count me in. Thank you.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll enter but I never win anything on drawings


----------



## labrat (Sep 19, 2005)

sign me up


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm in!

Thanks for the opportunity to own some of the best optics in the business!


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Oh Pick Me I really need a pair


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

count me in!!!!!!


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

*I'll try 'em....*

if I'm lucky. My existing binocs (other brand) are falling apart!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

*pick me*

great package, Thanks Vortex


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Oh please me.....*

I want one of these pair of bino's so bad i'd slap my momma!!:teeth:


----------



## Hotsauce (Jan 15, 2007)

*bino*

i down....put me in!


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Vortex rules!!!*

Love my Sidewinders....best glass I have ever owned. I'll be buying a scope sometime this year, and it too will be a Vortex...

now, pick me!!!!!


----------



## alby (May 24, 2005)

*I'm In*

Thanks Vortex. I've got a set of Sidewinders. Excellent optics


----------



## Dman33 (Jun 13, 2005)

Mark me in!


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you for giving back to the Archery folks!!!

Cameron


----------



## Chache31 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Way to go VORTEX*

I want in on this too!!


----------



## IAHunter23 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Vortex Bino Package*

I am in on this. I am buying a new pair of Vortex this spring!! Awesome glass guys


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks!

Count me in.

:star:


----------



## montanaram (Aug 7, 2005)

looks like a awesome pair of bino's, sign me up


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Me To


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

Me to


----------



## stickemrick (Mar 24, 2006)

*vortex optics wow !*

count me in .


----------



## Roverfan (Jun 9, 2006)

*I'm in*

Nice looking piece of equiptment!!!


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

Thanks to Vortex for the give away!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

can not say enough about vortex optics.....


----------



## ohdrhntr (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in ! i love my sidewinders


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, I'll join in :darkbeer:


----------



## roofshooter (May 14, 2006)

Im in looking for good pair of binos. thnx for the chance


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

VortexStaff said:


> When will the winner be announced? The afternoon of 3/15/07


consider me entered.:wink:


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*On my short list*

Enter me.
dave


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Count me in! and thanks.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in, thanks for your generosity!


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Way to go Vortex:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :RockOn: :wav:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Again Vortex count me in.:shade: :shade:


----------



## TetonTrout (Jan 2, 2007)

*I'm In*

Good luck everyone


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

Count me in..


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone at Neil's Archery this weekend for the Mid Atlantics are welcome to test drive mine. As when your done test driving you can step right up to the counter and purchase a pair!


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*Vortex Binoculars*

I really need a pair of quailty binoculars! Thanks for the possibilty.

IBM


----------



## Bowgren (Aug 24, 2003)

*Im in*

Pick me, pick me please!!!!!1


----------



## bgfd69 (Nov 3, 2004)

Consider me in 

:darkbeer:


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*thanks*

I'll play


----------



## sammy231 (May 17, 2006)

Love my vortex bino's!! Can't wait to win this package!!Thanks vortex!!


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

sure would be nice packing these around the deer woods!


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*i'm in*

Put Me In. I Just Checked The New Line In Today At A Pro Shop.i Think They Are Clearer Than My Leupolds.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Put my name in the hat please..


----------



## jbutch (Mar 2, 2007)

*jbutch*

Have not yet had a chance to see these optics in person but specs and prices seem to be a good value,looking for mid size binocular and hurricanes look like they could fit the bill.


----------



## Yo-man (Mar 8, 2006)

*Great optics!*

Count me in on the drawing!


----------



## Biggun 150 (Dec 21, 2005)

Sign me up!


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

03/15/07, That's my 30th birthday 

And I just happen to be in need of a new pair of 8X bino's for 3D!

This would be too perfect


----------



## scott2105 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

*Drawing*

Please add my name. It would be great to try a pair.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Entered*

Please include me. I promise not to donate, give-away or otherwise not enjoy them myself. I could finally see the 12 ring during 3d shoots!!! :couch2:


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Jan 10, 2007)

Pick Me!!!

Pick Me!!!

Pick Me!!!

ok ... you pulled my arm ... Im in


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

*I am in as well*

Count Me In Too


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

*I'm in*

Another one in :wink:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

One more that needs a good quality pair of binoculars, sign me up.


----------



## Greg Gilliland (Jul 8, 2005)

*Count me in*

I am in

Greg


----------



## rdw212189 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Vortex*

Sign Me up ...Could use A Second Pair for my Wife


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

please count me in!!


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*sidewinders and vipers*

:RockOn: I have both and am getting a spotting scope sooooon. could use a pair for my kid.


----------



## Bighornguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm in. Curious about them.

Thanks!


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

*Vortex Binos*

It would be cool to have a good pair of Binos for 3-D season this year instead of :beer: :beer: goggles. Sometimes too hard to see the 12 ring with foam in my eyes......:wink: 

Consider me in also.
Bagger


----------



## joe832002 (Mar 28, 2006)

i was looking for a new pair of binocular this year.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Put me in the drawing please. :wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Count me in. If by some chance my name is drawn, I would donate the package to the local archery club for a raffle. 
You guys are a top notch outfit!!! Thanks for all you do.

Dee


----------



## justiadak (Feb 16, 2007)

pick me


----------



## coues hunter (Jul 6, 2006)

Vortex rocks, count me in!


----------



## lorsbach (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## hcgreenwich (Aug 2, 2004)

*binos*

sorry guys there mine. I have one pair looking for another. Awsome Product!
thanks TJ


----------



## bent (Nov 17, 2006)

*Vortex*

I'm unlucky but I keep trying.


----------



## cornbread542 (Aug 4, 2005)

Great glass at a great price!!!


----------



## up_close (Jan 30, 2005)

*Sign Me Up!*

Good luck to all.:darkbeer:


----------



## Smokey84 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like a quality piece to me! I'm in!


----------



## fireunit29 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm feeling lucky


----------



## JT65 (Feb 4, 2007)

count me in!!!


----------



## williejames (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*vortex*

hearing alot about you im in thank you badbow


----------



## razortec40 (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm in. Thank's


----------



## Fencepost (Feb 28, 2007)

Put me in please. Thank's


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Great Idea! :thumbs_up

Count me in guys!

rick


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*vortexstaff*

WOW!!! nice give away !!! You can count me in. Thanks !!!


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Give Away*

Great job going out to the vortex staff.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Oct 18, 2006)

*binocs*

id love to try some.


----------



## Mudbrook (Mar 2, 2007)

*Vortex Give Away*

I've heard good things about the Vortex products. Please count me in for the drawing.


----------



## imahunter2002 (Feb 10, 2007)

Please add me to the list. Crossing me fingers!


----------



## chuck_37 (Jul 20, 2003)

*count me in*

could use a new pair count me in


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Put me in!


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

Great nocs!


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*I am in!*

Nothing but good reviews!


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

*Thanks Vortex!!!*

Thanks Vortex ! My son could put these to good use then i'll have my RAZORS to myself. Sean


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Thanks Vortex, great products and great give-away! :cocktail:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the giveaway. Hope Im lucky


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

I'M IN........................:darkbeer:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Love to try em, count me in.

Chris.


----------



## fr33d0m (Feb 12, 2007)

Very Nice! Please count me in and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Jan 12, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Got to get in on this. Thanks Vortex


----------



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

*in*

count me in


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

count me in


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

*in*

count me in


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

*Vortex*

This would be an awsome complement to the spotting scope I bought last year. 

Way to go your optix are awsome.


----------



## deanf/42 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sign me up*

Sign me up I really would like a set from Vortex




VortexStaff said:


> http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/140
> 
> 
> Good Morning Archery Talk members:
> ...


----------



## Liv2KillBigBullz (Jun 4, 2005)

Count me in, I really need a good pair of binos before this season.

Thanks to all that made this possible.


----------



## swampfox (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you for the excellent optics I have never had a finer pair than my 8.5's


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Vortex optics*

Thanks to all the staff at Vortex for what you do and the products you put out. For all the ones that dont win send me a email and I will be glad to help you make the right choice in your next set of optics. Bino;s or a new rifle scope. Thanks to all Rex


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks good, count me in!:cheers:


----------



## Padeerslayer (Mar 19, 2005)

*Vortex*

Way to show your appreciation to the customer.:thumbs_up As the saying goes, 
"word of mouth is your best form of advertising."


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

pick me pick me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm in Too please

Rick


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Never personally even saw a pair of their optics, sure wouldn't mind seeing them firsthand.


----------



## Canusayhoyt (Apr 26, 2005)

I am in.


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

im in


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

i have never held a pair of your binoculars but i do own a pair . they were purchased last night and shipped this morning so i still have not recieved them at this time. i bought them strictly from the feedback of the people on this forum .thank you vortex for my razors and jaybird thank you for rushing my birthday present out to me.


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

See you guys at the Iowa Deer Classic this weekend in Des Moines


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes..I'm In..


----------



## Daemaas (Jan 31, 2007)

Count me in as well! :wink:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm your huckleberry.


----------



## ordy1 (Aug 16, 2006)

awesome


----------



## KINETIC_NRG (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll take a chance for the binos. I'm going to get a pair of razors at some point.


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

*Id luv to have these VORTEX Binocks*

Please count me in.
Wish me luck , Maybe my luck will change ..


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Would love to own some Vortex binoculars.

Thanks Vortex


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

I have never seen any of your products but only read how great they are on this forum. I do hope I get to experiance these wonderful Binos for myself.
Thank you for sponsoring this drawing. :teeth:


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*binos*

I am in it.


----------



## mtshooter (Apr 9, 2006)

*Count Me In*

Count me In :RockOn:


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm in. Thanks for a great product!!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

I have heard nothing but good things about Vortex and would love the chance to try a pair of your Binoculars out. In other words, PICK ME!!!!

:wink:


----------



## Sparky69 (Sep 10, 2004)

I really like the pair I have.


----------



## msubu21 (Oct 25, 2005)

Count me in!!


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for another chance at you binos


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

HOW SWEET,JUST WHAT I NEEDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hey- Over here...pick me, pick me!!!*


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> How do I register? Reply to this post before noon on 3/15/07 and you're entered! One entry per member.


Done


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

I'm in, and thank you for the opportunity.:wink:


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

Count me in... Thanks for a great giveaway!


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank you very much! Please put me in on the drawing.


----------



## baldntatted (Jan 25, 2006)

thats an awesome packadge i wold live to have it.


----------



## LongRifle (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm in 
:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## trueflight1991 (Jan 30, 2007)

*A great thing to do.*

I'm in also.


----------



## danielq (Aug 7, 2006)

*Oh yeah!*

Put my name in the hat!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the chance count me it too.


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

I love my 8x42 sidewinders...count me in!!!!


----------



## DARMO (Dec 5, 2004)

Im in


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hoping to try out a pair. Count me in.


----------



## WI Archer (Feb 10, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

Great looking bino's 
count me in!


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wow*

I was looking at a set of these because of the great FB on here. I hope to have a set by next month... if I don't win a set here! :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

What a great offer. Thanks for the giveaway..... :wink:


----------



## WP_Bowmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

Send em to me!!!


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Thank you for the chance to use one of you products. they look like a quality optics


----------



## uspssuks (Dec 20, 2004)

*vortex*

shoot me....I'm in...


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

*Vortex*

Thanks Mr. Vortex Man. Looking forward to using them. Count me in.
Carroll :smile:


----------



## WI Bowhunter 2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you! I'm in.


----------



## archerman06 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in....Thanks!


----------



## danmat (Aug 4, 2003)

*Vortex*

I would like to try a pair. I havent heard one bad review of their products.


----------



## okiebowhuntr (Apr 5, 2003)

*Vortex Optics*

Count me in. Thanks :star:


----------



## BBC (Oct 19, 2005)

pick me pick me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

Hurricane ruined my glass. I could use another pair. Thanks!!!


----------



## mach x (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm blind as a bat, sure could use.


----------



## pacfan (Sep 13, 2006)

they would go good with my Razor


----------



## FowlDogs (Jan 7, 2007)

Hope I Win!


----------



## A&G (Jan 7, 2004)

*vortex*

I want a pair of those:tongue:


----------



## bonker (Nov 20, 2004)

me too


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*I bought the Sidewinder*

Got them from Jayhawk right here on AT. They really are the best I have ever owned, man they can really pick out even the slightest movement. I'd recommend getting the Bino straps too.
And now they have Riflescopes!!!


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Count me in.

Thanks


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*awesome*

count me in thanks


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Pick me please


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

*Vortex*

I'm in the market for a new pair of binos - pick me please...


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

I definitly need a pair.. crosses fingers and hopes...:darkbeer: :cocktail: :darkbeer:


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

The best binos going,,,that is one nice looking hat,,,


my number is 295


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

I reckon you can pick me if you want!


----------



## kodiak special (Feb 14, 2007)

Jess could use a set


----------



## Sunnye79 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Vortex Optics Binocular Drawing*

Thank you for the chance to use one of you products. they look like a quality optics 
__________________


----------



## c_w_kaufman (Dec 24, 2006)

*cool*

count me in


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

*Vortex Optics*

Count me in ....Thanks Vortex


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im in :darkbeer:


----------



## Steaknife (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## qdobahunts (Nov 9, 2005)

*awesome viewing*

I looked through some of your binoculars today at our indoor range....great clarity! Loved them


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Sign me up please!


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Awesome Optics!


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## longbowMike (Mar 2, 2007)

Umm ok, count me in. Thanks by the way!!


----------



## waynewestendorf (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey I like your products please pick me! :teeth:


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Vortex are some of the best binos out there

:wink:


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*bino's*

count me in... :tongue:


----------



## cranker2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Vortex for being so generous. Heres to a long relationship with a quality company.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

The best binos for the money! :darkbeer:


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

looks like I need some vortex optics they look great 
Inlcude me


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Count me in fellas.


----------



## vance (May 9, 2006)

Count me in as well. Thanks


----------



## Kopf Jaeger (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm in, thanks a lot. 

Kopf Jaeger


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

Checked em out at the Iowa deer classic. Looks like an awesome product.


----------



## pas-69 (Aug 20, 2005)

*sign me up*

sign me up


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

This is going to be fun. I love my Vortex binos.... Very clear and crisp. I do need the shoulder straps for them.. I have brought my binos to the local shop many times for the owner and workerd to took at. They were going to get in touch with Vortex and order some in to the shop this year. AWESOME!!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

Im In!


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

*Good Stuff*

Count me in please


----------



## jamaltwy (Feb 12, 2005)

please count me in!!!


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

you guys will be very pleased with how much light these ultralite small binos let in. I finally got a chance to play with the entire line this past weekend and never thought I would want a small set of binos, until I looked through these.


----------



## Chubby Tuna (Jan 22, 2007)

Count me in please.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Sweet! Im in. I could use another pair. They wont let me use my 12X in IBO events.


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

That's awesome, thanks Vortex!!!


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the opportunity this is very generous of Vortex ! Count me in, and thank you!


----------



## Hoyt14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Count me in. I plan to get some time off from the US Navy this fall to hunt.


----------



## RAKBRO (Mar 1, 2005)

love to try a set


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What a great idea....might as well throw my hat in the ring.:wink:


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Good deal 
Thanks


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's the deal; I 'll pay half (between you and me) it's a win-win for everyone okay? Deal? :wink:


----------



## FullDraw69 (May 30, 2006)

Count me in! I have not had a chance to see any of the Vortex products and this will give me the chance.


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

I´m definately in  :smile:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

i was to late for a pro staff spot hopefully i dont miss this


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

This thread will get alot of posts!


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes I agree it will get a lot of posts.... but just think that's a lot of finger & toes being crossed too!!!! LOL...

I could use a really good set of bino's!


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

As the great Horseshack used to say....OHHHH OHHHH PICK ME!! PICK ME!! Mr. Kotter


----------



## akuritone (Jul 24, 2006)

*Feelin Lucky*

I'm in.


----------



## okiedog (Jul 14, 2005)

Have heard nothing but great things about this company. I hope I win, would live to get my hands on some.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2006)

*binos*

count me in


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

this is really cool of you guys:darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

count me entered!!!


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Buckwacker181 (Oct 16, 2006)

New Binos Please!


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Count me in.

Thanks for the opportunity Vortex :darkbeer:


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## HARTMAN25 (Feb 2, 2007)

pick me


----------



## JRT (Nov 15, 2004)

*I haven't used Vortex before ...*

I haven't used Vortex before but between archery and bird watching, I'd like to see what you guys have!

Thanks for a generous promotion!


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

*Binos.*

I would love to try a pair. Thanks


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

never owned a pair but have read great things about them on here.

Count me in! :grin:


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

*Sounds great!!!*



VortexStaff said:


> http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/140
> 
> 
> Good Morning Archery Talk members:
> ...


Count me in, please.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Heard nothing but good things, would love to give em a try!


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

oh man I would love some new bino's........IM IN!! :darkbeer:


----------



## shooter25 (Apr 2, 2005)

*optics give away entry*

Just saw them for the first time last Sunday, very impressed!!


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

I gotta reply. I think that their bino are the best. :darkbeer: 
Danny


----------



## kahunter (Nov 22, 2004)

sounds great! Count me in.


----------



## Ebby (Mar 27, 2004)

count me in. look forward to trying out Vortex.


----------



## hoyt 3-39 (Mar 1, 2005)

count me in aswell thanks


----------



## Ebby (Mar 27, 2004)

count me in. look forward to trying out Vortex.


----------



## NonVegitarian (Nov 7, 2006)

I am definitely curious about these optics. I am going to be purchasing a quality pair of binoculars this year. Maybe I won't have to. I'll keep my fingers crossed even though I hardly ever win anything.:wink:


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

Put me in please.


----------



## Xringindy (Sep 11, 2006)

never thought I could afford high quality optics till I found Vortex.


----------



## Nocalhonker (Jun 9, 2005)

Count me in I love your sotting scope!! Nocalhonker


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Vortex.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Awesome glass for great price. How can you go wrong with this. 

Thanks for the giveaway!! You guys ROCK!!


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I just see myself under that hat...

Needing new glass for upcoming hunts. Count me in too.

Wouldn't it be a cool birthday present for Momma?


----------



## lexty (Mar 2, 2007)

*vortex*

vortex sounds pretty good


----------



## LEE2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## Bertsboy (Jan 30, 2005)

*Why not?*

Put me in, can always use bino's!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Put me in coach. Vortex makes some good optics.


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

I can't win if I don't sign up, so count me in! HR


----------



## swingshift (Jul 28, 2006)

*drawing*

Please put my name in the drawing. Thanks for making a quality product that 
that us middle class can afford. Keep up the good work.

SwingShift


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

The winner will NOT be disappointed, guaranteed. Best in the business.


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

*thanks*

appreciate the opportunity


----------



## Buffhead (Apr 18, 2006)

*Im In*

But very unlucky


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

why not


----------



## bearclaw (Nov 9, 2002)

*Contest*

Please enter my name.
Thanks
Great products at a good price!


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*great optics?*

wuold like opportunity to try them. i'm in the great white north , could really use a good pair of optics to see the polar bear on my six.please enter my name for chance to become extoller of binos, thank you.


----------



## dmc_md (Jul 29, 2006)

*I'm in*

Count me in.

Darren


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

You can all retract your posts
Its my turn


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Would love to have a pair!!


----------



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

*thanks*

Great offer.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Count me in, I sure could use a new pair of binoculars.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Count me in*

I have been looking for a good pair of binos.


----------



## droptine25 (Feb 20, 2007)

awesome optics,great quality


----------



## D_Dubya (Feb 6, 2007)

*Seeing That I have no binocs*

I really would love to have these. Especially since I have no loyalty and would be open minded about them.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Thanks Vortex*

Nice! Very nice indeed. Thanks for your donation... :thumb:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I guess that I am not allowed to enter this contest? 

Thats OK, I probably have a pair of top notch VORTEX Optics laying around here somewhere.:wink:


----------



## left eye (Apr 15, 2006)

*VORTEX Optics RULES*

Count me in! Please put my name in the drawing. Thanks Vortex!


----------



## dorris (Aug 30, 2006)

*contest*

would like to have the chance to win your products thanks Jeff


----------



## superduc21 (Feb 1, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## tsimmons (Feb 19, 2006)

Pick me


----------



## whodat (May 20, 2003)

*contest*

count me in. Thanks


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Thank you for supporting Archery Talk.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Great optics!! Would love to own a pair..


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

*drawing*

count me in


----------



## willy11674 (Apr 28, 2006)

*in it*

i'm in


----------



## sstewart (Jan 23, 2005)

*I'm IN*

Send them to me, could use a good pair of Binos.:darkbeer:


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## busch393 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## gville pointer (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Reggie Catfish (Feb 14, 2005)

*thanks*

please put me in


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm all for a new pair of binos........................................


----------



## C HALL (Jul 14, 2003)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

I love my Vortex. Thanks again Vortex for being such a class act.
Bob


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Put my name in the hat. I'm raedy to try something new. I'm sure nothappy with what I'm using....George


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Count me in! I dig stuff made in WI!


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Vortex Rocks!*

Jayhawk and Durocab are both great to deal with! I think their products look great...I haven't seen them up close!


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm in! Always wanted a pair.


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

In for the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

me me, pick me :RockOn:


----------



## cgmartin (Mar 11, 2007)

i would like to be put in the drawing.
thanks 
Clint


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

*bino*

i'm in


----------



## grizzwald660 (Dec 16, 2005)

enter me PLEASE. thanks vortex


----------



## world_classics1 (Aug 26, 2003)

*I'm In, Thanks Vortex*

Heard alott of good things about your Optics. Thanks


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

I am in


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Great optics, Just bid on another Vortex item on ebay..:tongue:


----------



## hunt'n_nut (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm in too


----------



## Bigtimearcher (Jan 21, 2003)

Count me in, someone stole my good set out of my truck last summer!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*bino's*

love my Razors....count me in need a pair for hunting...:wink:


----------



## vaneinfo (May 9, 2005)

*Why Not?*

:darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Throw my name in the mix....


----------



## Rice rocket (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for putting me in :tongue:


----------



## t.cornett (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok , Pick a poor boy of Georgia . I need a new set ......... Thanks...


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

Count me in Thanks in advance for the goodies.


----------



## crazyhorse76 (May 16, 2006)

Vortex is making a great product, so count me in! Thanks Vortex

:flame: :flame:


----------



## azbwhntr72 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm in:nixon:


----------



## donmark (Mar 8, 2006)

Just bought Spitfires because the Hurricanes weren't offered yet.


----------



## Luckybuck1 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm in too.


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

I would love to be in. I bought the Razors at the Game Fair in MN last year and they are the best.

I could use another set of binos for my daughters. I am taking my 8 yr old out this year turkey hunting. She is fired up'd.


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys are great!! Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## 68doughboy (Dec 24, 2006)

Count me in.:tongue:


----------



## BOXER01 (May 24, 2006)

hope # 435 wins so pick me


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

*Lucky # 436*

Thats how many were in my graduation from H.S. My wife might say my I.Q.


----------



## BOHTR (Mar 21, 2006)

Me too...Me too......Daddy needs a new pair of........Vortex Binos


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Put my name in.

Bruce


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

Might as well joing the goup. Put my name in.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Put me In ,Thanks


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Thank You. Here is my entry.


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

I have the Sandpiper spotting scope. Nice unit, great price.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sign me up for the contest!


----------



## paulhsu666 (Jan 10, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## crackshot82 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll take some great optics any day!!!


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

*Count me in*

I would love a pair of those Bino's !


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

I would be thrilled if I won!!!

Tom


----------



## NMASON (Aug 7, 2006)

nice....."fingers crossed" :wink:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*Ok*

OK this is my reply!:wink:


----------



## brokenbow06 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Good Deal*

Heard many good things about your optics and have not had a chance to try them. Maybe get luck and have a chance to try a pair.


----------



## wms2278 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Vortex*

Please consider me.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Count me in! I don't have a pair of Bino's myself so having the best would kick ass! Thank you for the opportunity Vortex!!!


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Put me on this one!!!!!!!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Here's my entry..thanks. Serge


----------



## Unscented (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the contest.You guy`s have some great products!


----------



## adamfigge (Jan 21, 2005)

i am in


----------



## hunt3636223 (Mar 5, 2005)

Put me in, thanks.

Hunter


----------



## 10 spot (Mar 5, 2006)

*Binoculars*

count me in.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I want in to, Thanks for giving back!!


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

one entry for me please


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

not sure how i about missed this please count me in and thank you


----------



## robertb (Jun 16, 2006)

It's great how you support our military!


----------



## tmhrmh (Feb 7, 2007)

*Vortex*

I can't wait to get my hands on a pair of those...I looked at them at the ASA archery shoot in Hattiesburg, MS. and they are definitely on the top of the list of new toy's to get this year...

Thanks


----------



## CHADM (Feb 28, 2006)

i am game hell yeah


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks for the give away....great products.i have the straps and the cap now i just need the bino's to go with them.:wink: 

thanks in advance


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

The rest of ya can go home now......The Ryder is in the house:nyah:


----------



## Ptdarcher (Jan 28, 2005)

*Vortex Drawing*

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Give AWAY!!*

Count me in!!! Item's look great!!! THanks in advance!! :wink:


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

Count me in...

Thanks,
Darrel


----------



## jt300zx (Mar 14, 2007)

This is my first post, I would like to be in your drawing, thank you for the opportunity. I did not know about vorted till a few minutes ago.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Put my name in the list.


----------



## ToxDoc (Feb 6, 2007)

*I'm in*

I could use some new binocs, mine got stolen out of my truck!


----------



## bbarnett51 (Jun 15, 2002)

Count me in and thanks for the chance!


----------



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

*giveaway*

please enter me in this giveaway.

Jerry


----------



## Blues Stringer (Mar 13, 2007)

Count me in. I could use a good pair to replace my old POS's.


----------



## Chert (Jan 11, 2007)

*vortex*

Hey this is my entry. Thanks


----------



## raypla (Sep 9, 2006)

Count me in.

Thanks Vortex


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Better late than never. Daddy needs some new optics.:wink:


----------



## lostn50s (Jul 27, 2006)

*Thanks Vortex*

Thanks, Can't wait to win. It has got to be my turn!!!

Rob


----------



## jac74 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

*Vortex drawing!*

Please pick me, I been wanting to try out a pair of Vortex's!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

*Don't forget me!*

Sounds great! Nice to see a manufacturer giving a little back!


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We have a winnerccasion16: 















Ed check your PM you're the lucky winner

Thanks everyone for participating!

Tim



> ekd259;Sign me up! It would be great to finally own a set of quality optics.
> 
> With all the talk the last few days I may have to ante-up for a pair if I don't win.
> 
> Thanks Vortex!


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats to him.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*Congrats!!*

To Ed. And thanks to Tim and the Vortex Staff for their generosity!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Slippy Field said:


> To Ed. And thanks to Tim and the Vortex Staff for their generosity!!!!! :darkbeer:



Ditto that!

Great Job VORTEX!!!!!!!


----------



## da new guy (May 31, 2006)

*Vortex bino's*

Vortex binos are much better than I expected for the price...Please throw my name in for the drawing


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

da new guy said:


> Vortex binos are much better than I expected for the price...Please throw my name in for the drawing


the drawing is over and ed wone them....

Congrats to him and kudos to Vortex.......


----------



## ekd259 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Holy S#@$ I Won!*

Thank you Tim, the VORTEX Staff and everyone else who participated in the drawing!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## antlerhog (Dec 26, 2006)

I was truely impressed with your optics I saw at the MI show and will most likely purchase your 6.5-20 for my new varmint rig.

Count me in on the drawing. Thanks

Jason


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Congrats*

I love my sidewinders! Riflescope next!:darkbeer:


----------



## bbarnett51 (Jun 15, 2002)

Congrats Ed! And thank you Vortex


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats Ed and thank you Vortex. I will be stopping by your showroom sometime soon I hope.


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congrats Ed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Vortex, will be after a pair of mine own real soon.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*CONGRATS ED!!!!* :first:


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Ed

The prize pack is shipping out today - look for it towards the middle of next week!

Tim


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats ED! and heres one for vortex :darkbeer:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks Vortex*

Congrats to the winner and thanks to Tim and his staff for all of the chances for shooters to own a good pair of bino's. If you did not win you can give me a call and order any pair you need. Thanks Rex


----------



## Sunnye79 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Great*

That sounds great,I hope i win
:tongue:


----------



## devbuc (Aug 14, 2006)

:mg: Nice!!! I am a beginner at archery, started on Aug. 2006. And will go after my first deer this year in the Fall. If I win, it will really help me! I Hope I get Picked!

NVM! I'm too late! I thought it said April 15.


----------



## deerguy07 (Feb 19, 2007)

I need a good set!!!! Please put me in....thanks


----------



## MarkGlenn (Nov 23, 2006)

mee tooo.


----------



## mwbowhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

can i get those binos i hope i win i could use a good pair


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

add me in i need a new one:wink:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

it was over some time ago, check a few posts above this one and you will see the winner...

good luck next time!!


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for all your interset, but like Mexican 3D stated the drawing is over. 

Please keep a look out in the new Giveaway Forum for our next one - we'll have another one soon.

Thanks,

Vortex Optics


----------

